# Rejected Foods



## imp (Aug 30, 2015)

Are there certain foods, or foodstuffs, which you yourself "steer-away" from, other than for allergy or other such reasons, just to not partake of them? What are they, and why are you "turned-off"? 

My thing is eggplant. My Mom loved them, tried in vain to get me interested....normally, I'd eat anything she put in front of me! She was enlightened and smart, knew the benefits of carrots (carotene, good for the eyes), for example.

Are there foods which for whatever reason, allergy,  do not like looks, too costly, that you "steer clear" of for other than health reasons?   Why?   imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2015)

I won't eat anything that seems slimey, like oysters, clams (except stuffed), mussles, eggs (other than scrambled or omelets), etc.  As a kid I was really picky, and we didn't have a lot of money, so my mother wanted me to eat what she was making for everyone.  I refused to eat vegetables, just an odd piece of raw carrot or celery sometimes, never cooked.  I never would eat cheese either as a child, didn't like the looks or smell, except for cream cheese or farmer cheese.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 31, 2015)

There are only 3 things I can think of:   Raw celery and cucumbers (taste).  And I'm willing to try just about anything once, but raw oysters, once was enough.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm allergic to pineapple just the smell of it makes me feel like puking :yuk::yuk: I have just come home from a holiday in Queesland and the shops up there are loaded with them ,you can smell them as you walk into the supermarkets , (tropical fruits are all grown in Qld)  ,we rarely see a pineapple where I live it's to cold for tropical fruit


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm intolerant of quite a few food groups but  apart from those.... I simply  cannot eat Stewed meat  or even smell it cooking without wanting to Dry heave!!

As a child I hated stewed meat,  it was tough, gristly  and it made me retch , I couldn't eat it but it was served up to me regardless...I'd be made to sit there for hours alone at the table long after everyone had gone  and then be slapped and dragged from the table  by the old man  when i couldn't eat it. The following  morning  it would be served up to me for breakfast, cold and with a congealed layer of fat  and of course I still couldn't eat it, so amidst racking sobs before school I'd get another beating from the old man ..but I just couldn't eat it then...and I can't eat it or smell it even now!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 31, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'm intolerant of quite a few food groups but  apart from those.... I simply  cannot eat Stewed meat  or even smell it cooking without wanting to Dry heave!!
> 
> As a child I hated stewed meat,  it was tough, gristly  and it made me retch , I couldn't eat it but it was served up to me regardless...I'd be made to sit there for hours alone at the table long after everyone had gone  and then be slapped and dragged from the table  by the old man  when i couldn't eat it. The following  morning  it would be served up to me for breakfast, cold and with a congealed layer of fat  and of course I still couldn't eat it, so amidst racking sobs before school I'd get another beating from the old man ..but I just couldn't eat it then...and I can't eat it or smell it even now!


Same here Sis ..we had sheep flap fatty stew :yuk::yuk:cabbage is another food I can't tolerate beacuse of childhood experiences


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2015)

I avoid sugars, mostly because it ages cells and contributes to weight gain and type II diabetes. I won't touch GMOs, genetically modified organisms. I never eat saturated fat or anything with nitrates as these create an environment in the body that is receptive to cancer cell reproduction. I void caffeine too but I do drink tea. I eat organic everything because it promotes life while pesticides destroy it. Despite all my dietary limitations I eat a varied diet and really do enjoy food.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Same here Sis ..we had sheep flap fatty stew :yuk::yuk:cabbage is another food I can't tolerate beacuse of childhood experiences



(((hugs))) sweet lady xx


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2015)

Some of the things I will not touch:

butter
sour cream
cream cheese
yogurt
buttermilk
bleu cheese dressing
roquefort dressing
cream of mushroom soup
"ranch" anything

(I'm not lactose-intolerant - I like some cheeses/dairy foods)

kadee46 - I love pineapple...yum! Bui some people can't stand it.

{{{holly}}}...your father...just shaking my head


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2015)

Beets and split pea soup, just the thought of split peas cause me to feel ill.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2015)

imp said:


> Are there certain foods, or foodstuffs, which you yourself "steer-away" from, other than for allergy or other such reasons, just to not partake of them? What are they, and why are you "turned-off"?
> 
> My thing is eggplant. My Mom loved them, tried in vain to get me interested....normally, I'd eat anything she put in front of me! She was enlightened and smart, knew the benefits of carrots (carotene, good for the eyes), for example.
> 
> Are there foods which for whatever reason, allergy,  do not like looks, too costly, that you "steer clear" of for other than health reasons?   Why?   imp



Hi Imp, always interested in these topics.  I recently lost a lot of weight (to me it was a lot) and I had given up eating "so much" white stuff like jasmine rice, and pastas.  I did lose weight, but also became much, more active.  So I still will eat them, but rarely as they seem to be addictive to me, I just crave them, plus they were cheap and easy.  Hmm, that sounds a bit like my 20s, LOLLLLL, well, I wasn't charging, I just forgot to ask for the money:indecisiveness:


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 31, 2015)

Cauliflower, liver, lima beans, things my mother cooked for my grandfather that I hated.  The only other thing I can't stand is tomato juice. I love tomato in everything...hubby is Italian, I have to but the thought of drinking it blehhhhhh. Needless to say I could never be lit enough to order a Bloody Mary.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm fine with hard boiled eggs, but won't touched poached or any runny eggs.  In fact, scrambled eggs sometimes don't agree with me.

Mentioned upthread I hate cream of mushroom soup, but I love deep fried mushrooms and mushrooms on pizza are fine.  Also like the large portabellas; they're very meaty.

Cheeses - only like swiss, mozarella, and pepperjack.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 31, 2015)

..white bread, sushi, in fact I'm getting more and more leary of any seafood.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 31, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ..white bread, sushi, in fact I'm getting more and more leary of any seafood.



Speaking of seafood, after that story someone posted on here a while back, I can't do salmon anymore, I still have some frozen salmon sitting up in my freezer from more than 6 months ago, same for a can of salmon I was going to use for salmon cakes, I just can't get myself to want to bite into either after seeing what went into that factories substitutes for salmon.  I ick out easily so everytime I tried to bit into the last salmon I had prepared, those images came into my head.  Silly I know.


----------



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ..white bread, sushi, in fact *I'm getting more and more leary of any seafood*.



Why would that be?   imp


----------



## Cookie (Aug 31, 2015)

I like most foods but as I never eat meat, I can honestly say I have an aversion to it all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 31, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Cauliflower, liver, lima beans, things my mother cooked for my grandfather that I hated.  The only other thing I can't stand is tomato juice. I love tomato in everything...hubby is Italian, I have to but the thought of drinking it blehhhhhh. Needless to say I could never be lit enough to order a Bloody Mary.



LOL, I knew that Bloody Mary part was going to be in there


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I won't eat anything that seems slimey, like oysters, clams (except stuffed), mussles, eggs (other than scrambled or omelets), etc.  As a kid I was really picky, and we didn't have a lot of money, so my mother wanted me to eat what she was making for everyone.  I refused to eat vegetables, just an odd piece of raw carrot or celery sometimes, never cooked.  I never would eat cheese either as a child, didn't like the looks or smell, except for cream cheese or farmer cheese.



Someday when you feel adventurous take a can of oysters, drain off the juice, mix flour and cracker crumbs, take an egg and mix with a little milk, dip oysters, roll in mixture of flour and cracker crumbs, fry on med heat until golden brown and forget about slimy, you will like it....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2015)

..........but, but, oysters and clams are not slimy. Okra is slimy and runny egg yolk is slimy, but not the clam/oysters, etc. Jims recipe sounds good, too.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2015)

> Okra is slimy



and I love it


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2015)

Jim, That's the only way I'll eat an oyster.  Pretty good that way.  My ladyfriend's father owned oyster beds and when he came back from
harvesting a net load, he and she would shuck and eat them all the way back home.  She still can.  My Dad also loved them raw dipped in sauce.

Can't STAND okra!   OR parsnips!   Can eat almost anything else of "usual" foods.  Draw the line at organ crap....heart, kidneys, brains, testicles etc.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

I like oysters in stew too.  And I have eaten them raw but only because someone dared me to.  I also eat no organ parts.  My ex wife used to eat liver and onions.  Not this guy.  I always imagined pee cooking when she fried her liver.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh, I just thought of another one---collard greens.  Never heard of them before moving south.   And I love fried oysters, just not raw.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 31, 2015)

I adore sushi and fish with the exception of eel and anything with bones. Something new that's oddly refreshing is cucumber juice mixed with something fruity. It has to be super sweet though.


----------



## Lon (Aug 31, 2015)

I Have cut my Carb intake by 90 % since a diagnosis of being Pre Diabetic. Cutting rice, bread, pasta,potato dramatically has brought my Blood Sugar levels back to normal.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 31, 2015)

Lon, I've been reading some of your posts and should probably be following your advice. My Dad has similar food guidelines to yours. 93 and he could run circles around most of us.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 31, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh, I just thought of another one---*collard greens*. Never heard of them before moving south. And I love fried oysters, just not raw.



Love ‘em, with a little bit of bacon drippings and a splash of vinegar.  My mom never cooked them, but my grandma and a few aunts did.  I was surprised to find out they’re quite nutritious and low in calories.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 31, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Oh, I just thought of another one---collard greens.  Never heard of them before moving south.   And I love fried oysters, just not raw.



I like fried oysters too, on a recent trip to Florida, we ate at several seafood restaurants on the gulf, none of them had fried oysters on the menu.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2015)

Blueberries and pumpkin.  Not allergic.....just can't stand the smell/taste.  Other than that, I'll eat anything that's not faster than me.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 31, 2015)

Oyster Po Boys in New Orleans...I can still taste them even though they gave me ajida.


----------



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> and I love it



In rural Missouri, the county worker who graded our road every few weeks, liked my wife's vegetable garden, and mentioned "Vining Okra", which he grew, and promised to get her some plants. He was transferred elsewhere before he could.   imp


----------



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I* adore sushi and fish with the exception of eel and anything with bones*. Something new that's oddly refreshing is cucumber juice mixed with something fruity. It has to be super sweet though.



Not to be critical or anything like that: I believe some "fish" are not fish, and thus have no bones, like shark, and maybe swordfish? Is that what you mean? I love fish, but am very leery of tiny bones, one of which caused the worst experience of my entire life, medical experience, that is. Bone lodged next to gum caused severe abscess in my jawbone, in the  tooth's root area.  imp


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

Lon said:


> I Have cut my Carb intake by 90 % since a diagnosis of being Pre Diabetic. Cutting rice, bread, pasta,potato dramatically has brought my Blood Sugar levels back to normal.



Good for you Lon!  I did the same thing about a year and a half ago. Lately though, I have been sneaking carbs here and there and also am temporarily on medication for something else that increases my blood sugar. Altho I am Type 2 diabetic, I prefer injecting insulin to control during this time than those god-awful pills that made me so sick back when I started.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'm fine with hard boiled eggs, but won't touched poached or any runny eggs. In fact, scrambled eggs sometimes don't agree with me.
> 
> Mentioned upthread I hate cream of mushroom soup, but I love deep fried mushrooms and mushrooms on pizza are fine. Also like the large portabellas; they're very meaty.
> 
> Cheeses - only like swiss, mozarella, and pepperjack.



I wouldn't touch cream of mushroom soup in a can because of the additives like MSG but do make a quick and easy homemade cream of mushroom soup for recipes which uses fresh mushrooms and organic milk and spices. It's really delicious and a healthy substitute for the canned stuff for those who do like mushrooms. Which I do.


----------



## chic (Sep 1, 2015)

imp said:


> Not to be critical or anything like that: I believe some "fish" are not fish, and thus have no bones, like shark, and maybe swordfish? Is that what you mean? I love fish, but am very leery of tiny bones, one of which caused the worst experience of my entire life, medical experience, that is. Bone lodged next to gum caused severe abscess in my jawbone, in the tooth's root area. imp



You're smart to be concerned about fishbones Imp. Someone I knew was misdiagnosed with throat cancer which later turned out to be a tiny fishbone lodged in his throat. Lucky the error was discovered before he had a throatectomy and chemo. Jeez.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

chic said:


> I wouldn't touch cream of mushroom soup in a can because of the additives like MSG but do make a quick and easy homemade cream of mushroom soup for recipes which uses fresh mushrooms and organic milk and spices. It's really delicious and a healthy substitute for the canned stuff for those who do like mushrooms. Which I do.



Chic, I agree. Homemade mushroom soup from scratch is so delicious that even if the canned was not bad for us, it's just not as tasty!


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

chic said:


> I wouldn't touch cream of mushroom soup in a can because of the additives like MSG but *do make a quick and easy homemade cream of mushroom soup *for recipes which uses fresh mushrooms and organic milk and spices. It's really delicious and a healthy substitute for the canned stuff for those who do like mushrooms. Which I do.



If I promise to be good (for awhile, anyway), might you be persuaded to pen that recipe here? I would have no idea where to start, other than with mushrooms!   imp


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

Well, about those yucky oysters, my Dad told of guys in bars eating them raw, and swallowing them down with beer. Raw eggs, too! Some virility thing I learned later, as a young adult. 

And, to boot, seems no one has mentioned caviar or fish roe, I don't think: to my way of thinking, anyone who eats fish sperm, or eggs, gets a question mark in my book! The scene in "Big", where Tom Hanks, as an adult, frantically scrapes caviar from his tongue was absolutely hilarious!    im


----------



## imp (Sep 2, 2015)

*"Semolina" and "Whole Wheat"*

Happened to think of another of "Imp's Imponderables"; could be of importance to folks watching carbs. Please beware, many pasta products are emblazoned with the words "whole wheat" on the face of the box. Check the ingredients: some are 50% "Semolina flour", 50% Whole Wheat flour. The good reliable brands mark the face "100% Whole Wheat", that also listed in ingredients.

So, I just had to find out: what the heck _is _Semolina, anyway? My wife thought "flour". Webster says, "the gritty or grain-like material remaining in the bolting machine after the fine flour has passed through". Well, that's nice! Apparently Semolina is in reality, a waste product maybe thrown away sometimes, used as filler in pet foods, OR, thrown back in the white flour to make pasta!

It's tough trying to keep up with, and understand thoroughly, the jargon used as manufacturers convolute wordings and quantities in nutritional labeling, for me, anyway!   imp


----------



## Loosey (Sep 2, 2015)

I'll eat anything put in front of me except raw onions, although I admit it would be a struggle to choke down a raw egg.  For some reason raw onions give me terrible stomach pain.  Cooked onions are fine.  My grandmother used to adore raw onion sandwiches.  Ewwww!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 2, 2015)

I love a raw red onion sandwich - with mayo and salt.  Also a pickle sandwich.


----------



## imp (Sep 2, 2015)

Chic, can you give us a bit more info on MSG? As I understand it, originlly it was employed as a "meat tenderizer", but is evidently used now much more universally. Ill effects? Adds sodium, no doubt, but other harmful effects, I do not know about.    imp


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

chic said:


> I wouldn't touch cream of mushroom soup in a can because of the additives like MSG but do make a quick and easy homemade cream of mushroom soup for recipes which uses fresh mushrooms and organic milk and spices. It's really delicious and a healthy substitute for the canned stuff for those who do like mushrooms. Which I do.



Canned or homemade, doesn't matter (to me).  I want nothing to do with cream of mushroom soup or cream of anything soup. Yuk.


----------



## imp (Sep 2, 2015)

So there, chic!     

imp


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 3, 2015)

When I was a kid, my mother used to put a loathsome concoction called "Cream of Wheat" in front of me at breakfast.  I couldn't gag it down them, and I'm sure I couldn't now.  I spent many a morning sitting there looking at it ("you'll sit there until you DO eat it!") and listening to her talk to me about the starving children in Japan and how happy they would be to get it.  My suggestion that she send it to them, then, was not well received.

I'm pretty much the same about most cooked cereal, especially oatmeal.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> When I was a kid, my mother used to put a loathsome concoction called "Cream of Wheat" in front of me at breakfast.  I couldn't gag it down them, and I'm sure I couldn't now.  I spent many a morning sitting there looking at it ("you'll sit there until you DO eat it!") and listening to her talk to me about the starving children in Japan and how happy they would be to get it.  My suggestion that she send it to them, then, was not well received.
> 
> I'm pretty much the same about most cooked cereal, especially oatmeal.



Almost identical to my own experiences with Cream of Wheat, as a small kid! Except the part about hungry children. I did manage to eat the stuff, but only if it was adequately smothered with a mixture of cinnamon and sugar!  Another was "Farina", not even sure what that stuff was!    imp

EDIT: Looked up, here's what it says; no wonder it looked yucky back then! 
*"Farina* is a cereal food, frequently described as mild-tasting, usually served warm, made from cereal grains (usually semolina). In contemporary American English use, it is usually referred to as Cream of Wheat or Malt-O-Meal, which are brands of farina as stated on their packaging. Wheat farina is a carbohydrate-rich food, often cooked in boiling water and served warm for breakfast, or cooked with milk and made into semolina pudding. It is used as an ingredient in many dishes and in processed foods such as breakfast cereals and pasta.
The word farina comes from the Latin _farina_, meaning meal or flour.
Farina is made from the germ and endosperm of the grain, which is milled to a fine granular consistency and then sifted. Because the bran and most of the germ are removed, this cereal is sometimes enriched with Vitamin B and iron. Farina, by itself, is most often served as a breakfast cereal, but can also be cooked like polenta. Farina can also be used to make farofa. Cream of Wheat, Malt-O-Meal, and Farina are brand names of a type of wheat farina used for breakfast cereal. Farina Mills and Farina Creamy Hot Wheat Cereal are trademarks of the Malt-O-Meal Company."


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Sep 3, 2015)

Avoid:

Cauliflower:  I think Mother Nature forget to finish those.
Brussel Sprouts:  Gag reflux just looking at them.
Kale, Anchovies:  Never tried them read the reviews.
Most fish other than Cod, Halibut and Tuna.  Taste aversion and bones.

Limited amounts:

Have trouble with tomato skins, Asparagus, lettuce and apples with my false teeth, still like them all.

Okay by me:

Oatmeal, Cream O' Wheat, grits like them all.  Dress them up with cinnamon, almond butter and raisins.

Like anything you can throw in a salad, (except cauliflower or too much cilantro).

Eat meats liberally even organ meats, not too fond of the texture of tongue.  I even like a cold liver sandwiches with mustard.

But by and far my meal of choice is a Spanish omelet, love them eggs.  Soft boiled to custard.  Ate them all through the bogus warning years.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Eat meats liberally even organ meats, not too fond of the texture of tongue.  I even like a cold liver sandwiches with mustard.
> 
> But by and far my meal of choice is a Spanish omelet, love them eggs.  Soft boiled to custard.  Ate them all through the bogus warning years.



Kinda glad you brought this up! Between us, we may prove to help some readers whose appetites are affected, with their diet efforts! My Mother, when I was a kid, often bought beef tongue, cooked it up in a delicious white gravy, often with fresh dill in it. Solid muscle meat, no bones, likely pretty nutritious; there is a thick, protective, leathery covering on them which must be carefully cut away before cooking. Married 36 years now, I made up tongue one time, cannot recall if I was able to convince my wife to even taste it.

Occasionally, for breakfast, brain, which I think was from beef, was cooked up along with scrambled eggs. I ate it, but was not terribly fond of it. The mixture had a rather rubbery consistency when cooked completely. 

My Dad for years asked for _kidneys! _The one time my Mother relented and cooked some up, the entire house stank worse than the most offending outhouse ever  encountered! Only he ate it, happily, at that!

To round out the menu a bit less disgustingly to some, ox-tail soup was another kitchen favorite, cooked up with barley, nice and thick, those weird-shaped bones actually had tasty meat on them.

I'm getting hungry. Let's go to lunch!     
imp


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2015)

Tongue is another one of my BIG yucks.  I gag when looking at it.  I don't know why I have such a negative reaction to it, but I do.

Imp, I was also subjected to Malto Meal and my reaction was the same as to Cream of Wheat.  I do like grits, though, with butter and salt.  Completely different texture.

I don't do organ meats, except liver and onions.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 4, 2015)

While we were away we seen Sushi in Woolworth's supermarket ..We both said to one another wonder what it's like so we bought a small pack of .6 ....Well....We Both tried one piece each and the rest went in the bin ,... So it's on our Do Not Even Consider again list ..


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2015)

I hate parsnips, they taste like pee smells. Resemble mandrake root also. Ewwwww. Also dislike tomato aspic, jellied vegetable salad, cilantro, and broad beans. Love oysters done in a tempura batter.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 4, 2015)

Cooked green peppers --- ugh!  I don't like parsnips either, and worse yet turnips.  Horrid horrid.


----------



## imp (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone have knowledge of Kohlrabi? We pronounced it "colorabie". Our neighbor gave us lots of them when I was small. I ate them raw, sprinkled with salt. Seem to remember my mother occasionally cooking them up in a flour gravy; they tasted then similar to potatoes. Have never tasted a rutabaga or turnip in my life. I have not seen a Kohlrabi in 60 years, easily.   imp




Kohlrabi stem with leaves
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlrabi

This one is presented especially for hollydolly!



Kohlrabi grown in a flower pot, England


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 6, 2015)

Imp, kohlrabi, or German turnip, is delicious roasted with garlic and romano cheese.


----------



## imp (Sep 6, 2015)

Shal, I do not think it is generally available around here, not having seen any in a very long time. Perhaps there are specialty food stores, catering to the Organic trend, which might have them. Cannot see health food stores having produce. We do have turnips, though. Never ate one in my life! I'll bet your recommendation is wonderful!   imp


----------

